#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Meus Parabéns!

## PiTsA

Meu! realmente o site está sensacional! Muito bom! 

Meus parabéns a equipe underlinux que trabalhou em cima destas inovações! 

Eu tinha que postar este tópico para mostrar minha satisfação com as mudanças...

100% under!

Abraço a todos da comunidade!

:-D :-D

PiTsA

----------


## romeudu

Cara o site ta cada dia mais legal!!.
Muito show!!.
Parabens!!...

:mrgreen:

----------


## 1c3m4n

eh bom ouvir algo assim de vez enqdo  :Smile: 

soh tem uma coisa que ta me irritando

O QUE É QUE O POVO TEM CONTRA ENVIAR COMENTARIO NAS NOTICIAS??????????

um dia ainda mando uma notica qq com um texo qq no incio e um monte de coisa falando merda no "leia mais" soh pra ver se o povo le mesmo ^ ^ pq pedir eles pedem mas ninguem comenta neh  :Evil:

----------


## budairc

Q nada Ice... 
Mto bom mesmo.. por mim ganha o premio IBEST!
eheh..

Valeu..

----------


## 1c3m4n

> Mto bom mesmo.. por mim ganha o premio IBEST!


ibest? fala serio, vamu volta o layout antigo intaum
hahahahaha

serio prefiro q os users achem o site bom do q ibest falar alguma coisa

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Bom se bem que o premio $$$$$ do ibest me interessa imagina a underlinux em 5 servidores dell 2850 em cluster ??

PUTA MERDA ia ser RAPIDO PRA KCT  :Smile:

----------


## 1c3m4n

afffeee eles tao dando isso de premio agora eh? intaum troca todos banner do google pelo deles
 :Evil: 

nossa me revoltei mais ainda com esse ibest......... meu da uma olhada no top 10 de informatica.... fala serio pqp... ateh tem uns site bunitinhus mas... a deixa pra lah vai jah to falando d+

----------


## black_burn

se vc acha rapido cluster de 2850, precisa de ver os cluster de 6850 que tem onde eu trampo :P

coisa linda de ver  :Smile:

----------


## 1c3m4n

> se vc acha rapido cluster de 2850, precisa de ver os cluster de 6850 que tem onde eu trampo :P
> coisa linda de ver


apelao hahahah estamos longe de poder comprar maquinas dessas ^ ^

----------


## black_burn

pois é...

é um absurdo de caro uma maquina dessas

uma 6850 custa de 100 a 120 mil reais.. depende da empresa que chorar o desconto ou a quantidade de maquinas  :Smile:

----------


## Duca

E vcs precisam ver a Altix 350 , que temos aqui .. nunca pensei que veria uma dessa... 
Outra coisa,meus parabéns por botarem a função que transforma os artigos do Under em pdf, chorei :cry: quando vi aquilo... antes que eu tinha que copiar pro editor, formatar e trasnformar em pdf.
pu** que pa*** Valeu mesmo,muito obrigado !!!! 
Parabéns !!! :lol:

----------

